# BodyBag Entertainment FX



## moonstarling61

you go my friend!!! I am soo HAPPY to see this here...







you being BUSY all year with what ya do best is LONG OVER DUE!!!!!








<---I know _*kisses*_ are INSULTING to you---but you need to come back here for the spanking you so deserve...Complete with Torture devices! 

YOU *TALENT* is beyond comparable to _ANYONE_--I mean that!

Best O LUCK always---LOVE the links from yesterday thank you!!!
and I am gonna be in touch with you VERY soon about those contacts....Wednesday and I want a matching set.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you going to have latex appliances available?


----------



## bodybagging

Heya MOONPIE............................give the family a couple kicks for me...
Frightners as a matter of fact, I will have Rubies 2nd skin and woochie appliances available for purchase, Both being my top choice for foam appliances, they are High quality and durable enough to withstand multiple uses......WOW that sounded like a commercial...and if you act now , Ill throw in for absolutly free .................. random lumps to the head.....No wait , Ill never make friends that way......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could you put me on your demo list, say like the last one, so I can go to the weasel ball this year?


----------



## bodybagging

Only if you promise to be in FULL COSTUME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it!
Now I have to figure out what it's a gonna be? HMmmm???


----------



## bodybagging

When In doubt, go Large! Go GORE! Go BLOODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you need to fix your avie, if that's what this is to be? Or just fix the code??


----------



## bodybagging

OMG that is soooooo Old back before we had avatars that worked on this forum.................... my very first and Last animated GIF


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice suitcase!


----------



## bodybagging

yeah its like american express, I never leave home without it!!!!
Getting it thru Customs is a big hassle tho!


----------



## bodybagging

ooooooooooo Tried a new style of makeup today, Im sure you all of seen it and if not you to need to check into it....... www.Michaeldavy.com
I will be posting pics of this incredible makeup as soon as my photolink is back up....Stayed tune


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you need a plce to host your works Bags, my site is always open!


----------



## bodybagging

Ok Here it is....... A Brief note: I applied this to Atalie before I went to work, she spent the day doing housework and working in the garden, in and out of the rain and sweating, I came home over 6 hours later it was still as good as new when I put it on......AMAZING! I give this Appliance Two dismembered thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging

Another Note, If you went to the Website youll notice that these appliances do not adhere with Glue but instead or applied using a acolhol activator, MY pics came out crappy and I had to play with the contrast abit to be able to see the piece really well but Let me tell you that I have never seen a appliance blend so well.........BTW this is not a Commercial but those of you who remember me from the days of old know that when I find a Good product, I promote it all the way........ GIVE this stuff a TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What website?


----------



## blackwidow

This one FE: www.Michaeldavy.com

Bodybagging...those appliances look great and I really like the fact that you don't need to use a foundation to blend the edges. I bookmarked that site so I can order some appliances and makeup a little later.
Thanks for sharing that source!


----------



## bodybagging

Hey Frightner the web addy was up in the previous post, but just for you I will post it again.....
www.michaeldavy.com
I dont think youll be disappointed with this product....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, dah!
Sometimes I miss the important things!


----------



## moonstarling61

*BODY* The pics you mailed me are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wanna come play--*sniff** *WEDNESDAY* still wants to be your Protege soo bad... Says it will fir right in with her chosen field of FORENSICS.............


----------



## bodybagging

Ok Moon for this summer only I am offering a student exchange, I will ship you Atalies 9 year old in exchange for your 15 year old...............Hopefully she will learn some helpful makeup tips while here...............................


----------



## bodybagging

Ok BLOOD,GUTS,GORE, AND MORE,,,,,,,, All I wanna know is who's coming with me?


----------



## bodybagging

OK, The First Seminar is over and went exceptionally well, for all those that Missed the Frightfest, I can Honestly say that you missed ALOT, anyone local to this event should plan on it NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!
JON, was GREAT to finally meet you!
Frightner, Thanx for all your HELP!
here are a few pics from the seminar, actually had over 50 pictures taken BUT my Camera fragged out and theses are the only ones that I could somewhat salvage,
































Unfortunally we were on a severe time restraint and this was only a 30 minute makeup job instead of a full hour, so the job isnt as GREAT as I would have liked it to be..........and again the camera is fragged out so I dont have a finished product to show, But you can get the idea I hope............. enjoy... looking forward to seeing you at IRONSTOCK!!!! I will have unfinished and PrePAINTED appliances for sale! be sure to stop in at the FRIGHTNERS BOOTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonstarling61

*BODY* Geez these are great!!!!

baby--- you have NO IDEA how Happy I am for you!!!

this is soo cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging

Heya Moon, they would have been so much better ahd I had more time and my camera hadnt farted out!!!!!!!!!got to love when you pay 500 bucks for a camera and it just craps out like that.......


----------



## moonstarling61

I am just so HAPPY you are whee you are at....

I mean I am sittin here remembering the Funeral home days and MY hurricane roofer...LOL!

all THAT talent is FINALLY being recognized and that makes me so very HAPPY for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everytime I watch a Horror movie (which of course is often) I wonder, hmmmm could *BODY* Duplicate this???

hehehehehehe


----------



## moonstarling61

> Ok Moon for this summer only I am offering a student exchange, I will ship you Atalies 9 year old in exchange for your 15 year old...............Hopefully she will learn some helpful makeup tips while here...............................


Somehow knowing you I LOSE on this deal 
*WEDNESDAY* of course would beg to differ....the only kind of make up she wears is GORE, so I am sure she'd learn from , MASTER--oh wait I meant to say, THE MASTER, ya, that's it


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great pics Body! Those head wounds look very realistic. WOW!


----------



## bodybagging

Thanks Hauntiholik, I do strive for realism in my work, Funny side note>>>>
everything I do I make look as realistic as possible, the other day I cut myself at work , on accident of course and bled abit, compared to my FXwork my real injury looked FAKE, the Blood was WAY TO BRIGHT to be real, the wound had no real depth , I was soooooo unimpressed with my REAL TRAUMA INJURY.


----------



## Jon

Body, that was a great seminar! I was amazed at how the finished product turned out. And i do have close up of the actors face which i will post for you as soon as my friend decides to send them to me. That was a very fun day. Ohh and by the way, loved the flames from the hearse!!!! awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, awesome seminar!
One of the Highlights of GreatLakes FrightFest this weekend.
It didn't hurt to have a gorgeous stage assistant to boot! 

Next show for Rob will be at IronStock in about 18 or less days.

This will be an all day Sat. event at Frighteners Entertainment booth.

We hope to meet as many of you as we can!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jon said:


> Body, that was a great seminar! I was amazed at how the finished product turned out. And i do have close up of the actors face which i will post for you as soon as my friend decides to send them to me. That was a very fun day. Ohh and by the way, loved the flames from the hearse!!!! awesome!


Jon, it was great to meet you this weekend! Though, I think we meet last year but didn't have a chance to talk...

Did you mention that you would be coming to IronStock this year?


----------



## moonstarling61

shhhhhh *FE---*
he's only known as *Bodybagging* around here---
you'll hurt his GORY image 

I am glad you guys got to meet someone I consider quite special, even before he came to Florida 

*BODY*--hehehe LOL on the work injury-- I am surprised the wheels weren't turning as to "_how could I USE this somehow?????"_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Moon, I've know Baggs for a couple of years 
I've even let him do a roof for me and He'll be doing another one for me in a few weeks..

The nicest thing about Rob is his GirlFriend, she's hot!!


----------



## Jon

Hey jeff! It was nice to meet you too! I loved your costume! You cracked me up with it. lol. I did have a blast though and i STILL did not go inside the small haunted house!!! grrrrrrr....... I wanted to leave before weather got bad. I was already extremely tired so the ride home sucked. but other than that, I had a blast!! Sadly, there is no way possible for me to go to ironstock. Drive is way to long for me alone, and it would be pricey for me going alone.


----------



## bodybagging

Thank you Jon, again the finished product would have looked SO much better with a lil more time but they were trying to get lunch underway and.... well you know you were there...Glad you liked the demo! good luck with the lil girl!


----------



## moonstarling61

> Hey Moon, I've know Baggs for a couple of years
> I've even let him do a roof for me and He'll be doing another one for me in a few weeks..
> 
> The nicest thing about Rob is his GirlFriend, she's hot!!


*hey FE!!!*
I have been sooo sick since Sunday--that's why no reply!
heheheh then you know what a great guy he is as do I  I am so happy for him finally being recognized in the industry!!!!

I haven't seen his GF except in make up and this one MUST be good she's been around for awhile!  so Kudos to her for putting up with his sadistic ways! takes a very special woman indeed !!!

you know I love ya {kick, kick} *Body!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that you were ill, all better now?

Hope so!!


----------



## moonstarling61

no not really-- 
I still can't swallow........
but give it a couple of days 

it was some kinda flu thing man--the disease from hell -- i don't get sick very often so when I do I go down and I go down HARD--

hope all is cool FE!!!!
I am LOVIN his PICS on OFF-topic..he's a freakin trip and a half 
I wanna go to BODY's SUMMER CAMP


----------



## bodybagging

Ok Moon, in order for you to attend Bags camp of horrors , first thing I will need is a permission slip from YOUR parents!


----------



## moonstarling61

I will have *WEDNESDAY & PUGSLEY* type one up for me, K?

Hey we have t-shirts that say, _"We are the parents YOUR parents warned you about"_

whatcha think?


----------



## bodybagging

LOL on the Parents tip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging

Hey I just got a offer moon to appear at a show that will have wensday and pugsly both appearing............ remember www.bodybagging.com


----------



## moonstarling61

> Hey I just got a offer moon to appear at a show that will have wensday and pugsly both appearing............ remember www.bodybagging.com


It's my *BIRTHDAY* where's my _*PRESENT???????????*_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

moonstarling61 said:


> It's my *BIRTHDAY* where's my _*PRESENT???????????*_


I could put a booger in a birthday card for you.


----------



## moonstarling61

be more then I got today, 
works for me--make sure it's really green tho, OKAY? 

GEEZ least my ghouls love me 

and my demons are fighting with eachother quite well today


----------



## bodybagging

Man I didint get no Birthday reminders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stoopid internet reminder failure. Happiest Birthday greetIngs MOON may your day as well as you be filled , errr I mean um full yeah full of cheer yes thats what I was going to say!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you want to share my booger for moon?


----------



## moonstarling61

thank you my dear *BODY---least ye be honest with me, hehehehehe*

Hmmmm I am thinkin we may go to St Augustine for BRIDE OF CHUCKY's b-day thursday 

I am impressed with your website....more disgusting pics PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging

Frigging busted my Camera at the Midwest show sooo for the time being I am cameraless in seattle , until the moment comes that I am able to secure a new one..... so no new pics to share for the time being!


----------

